# Public Attitudes towards the Pain and Stress Response in Crustaceans.



## Chelsea Eede (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello,
I am currently studying a Foundation Degree in Applied Animal Studies at the University of Northampton and have created a survey for my Research Methods Assignment. It is to do with public attitudes in the pain and stress response in Crustaceans. The survey link is attached in a PDF.
Could you please fill it out to help me with my assignment?
Thank you! 
Chelsea


----------



## Islander (Mar 3, 2019)

Sorry not looking at the link; but a couple of years ago I was in a shop here in Ireland and they had a tank with live lobsters in it, their claws all bound up tight with rubber bands. I was paralysed. Never seen that before. A man stopped and asked was it alive and could it feel pain.. YES I said, walked out of the shop with only what real essentials I had in my trolley and thereafter shopped elsewhere. To bind a living sentient critter like that? Just to keep it fresh? Yes they suffer pain ans stress, free living critters as they are.. Do folk really think they feel nothing?


----------

